

Ask HN: How To Get a Job in Robotics - hanniabu

I am 24 with a degree in mechanical engineering. After working 2 years in the field and realizing that a majority of the field has horrible working conditions, I&#x27;ve decided to leave the mechanical engineering field and learn programming. What influenced my decision is that I love problem solving, I can visualize all the components and how they al come together so solve overall problems, and analyzing numbers&#x2F;interpretting large data sets gets me hot and heavy. One of my last projects included working with a Raspberry Pi and using various inputs to dictate outputs based off of various constraints and conditions and I really enjoyed everything about it.<p>As far as experience goes, I&#x27;m a little rough considering I&#x27;ve only been in the game for about 6 months. I know SQL&#x2F;JS&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;HTML, a good amount of PHP, and Python is what I&#x27;m currently tackling. When it comes to the comand line I stumble, but I manage my way around. I&#x27;ve also been taking CS&#x2F;algorithm classes on Coursera(le big-O, etc.).<p>SO for my question. I really want to make my way towards robotics. What skills would I need to pick up to get there? Once I have aqcuired these skills, how can I get my foot in the door? Where are places I can look to get that entry position? It seems everywhere I look all the jobs are directed towards normal development jobs and haven&#x27;t been seeing any posting at all for positions in robotics.
======
bizzleDawg
I have a friend who just for a job at the Bristol Robotics Laboratory [1]. He
was a Mech-Eng too. You'll see they've got a couple of research assistant jobs
available still - not sure where you're based, but that might be interesting
to you.

I'm no expert in getting a job in robotics, but I would suggest that you've
got the right credentials already. Perhaps looking at universities and labs is
the way to go?

\--- [1]: [http://www.brl.ac.uk/](http://www.brl.ac.uk/)

